
Editmode: Make any website editable inline - vinnyglennon
https://editmode.app/
======
chrismorgan
From the description (“make any website editable inline”), I expected this to
be a browser extension or similar that would allow you to change the content
on _any_ website. I find instead that it’s a CMS sort of thing, and is just a
way of editing content on sites that you control and set it up on.

But in case anyone wants the other:

    
    
      document.designMode = 'on'
    

It’s pretty cool. Basically it makes the whole page a contenteditable. Many
years ago browsers had more involved UI wrapped around design mode (which was
also exposed in the menu), with a formatting toolbars and such.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
But then you can't do anything with the changes, right? Like Inspector, it's
all lost when you reload the page.

~~~
amelius
You can still have JS running on the page, e.g. to periodically walk the DOM
tree and save changes to disk.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Huh, clever! I wonder if anyone has built that.

------
Glench
I also think Mavo is a pretty neat tool for this:
[https://mavo.io/](https://mavo.io/)

~~~
newmnhn
This tool definitely seems very close in spirit to mavo, but paid. I didn't
last long enough after the autoplaying video to learn if there's anything it
can do that mavo doesn't do (maybe hosting services?) that's worth paying for.

------
keyle
Every 5 years or so there is one of those CMS with edit inline, I always wish
them the best but they usually don't stick around?

Good idea but bad idea?

~~~
codingdave
I built one of the first of these in the original dotcom boom. The reason ours
didn't stick around was because it just wasn't that difficult of a problem.
People were willing to pay a little for a CMS, but not a lot. They thought
editing live on the page was pretty nifty, but didn't actually add enough
value for them to pay extra for it. As the web matured, and more people were
capable of putting together web pages, the floor dropped out of the pricing
for such tools.

So it isn't that there is a problem with the concept - most people like the
actual app. It just doesn't solve a problem that people are willing to pay
much for, which makes these types of CMS tools interesting, but not great
businesses.

~~~
narag
_I built one of the first of these in the original dotcom boom._

It's weird to hear that the idea has been floating around for so long. I'm
working in yet another version of it. Would you mind pinging me by email? It's
in my profile.

I wouldn't like to repeat errors. You say people are not willing to pay for
it, maybe there's some other way to add value...?

~~~
codingdave
I added my email to my profile - feel free to reach out.

But in short, my work is and always has been around content management.
However, the value of my products is no longer the ability to put a document
online - there are plenty of solutions for that. My recent products offer
value by making the document authoring part of a larger workflow solution,
tailored to improving the lives of people who consume the documents, and
helping build products that allow content to flow between people, sites, and
systems.

That may be overly vague, but the point is the value comes from workflow, not
individual documents.

------
josefresco
Beware, page has auto-playing video with audio about half way down the page.

------
Fission
We use a similar (but clumsier) tool for our Gatsby site. It excels for quick
content changes. However, for us specifically, we found that we didn't really
edit the content as much as we anticipated, and that most of our quick changes
boiled down to styling changes instead. So maybe an ideal product for us will
allow editing of styling as well as text? It'd probably look a lot like
webflow.

~~~
chrisweekly
Heh, this reminds me of my discovery, circa 2001, of a content manager who'd
created a workflow for editing a key landing page:

1\. visit page in prod

2\. use browser's "save complete page as..." feature

3\. edit the resulting HTML

4\. SFTP her edited version to the server (a 3rd-party landing page SaaS
platform)

She published changes this way for weeks (months?), mutually oblivious to her
colleagues' standard workflows, before I tracked this down as the source of
the mysterious "problems" with the nascent homegrown CMS used by the content
team.

~~~
RNCTX
All things considered, I would defend her right to do so today, I think.

~~~
chrisweekly
I guess it wasn't obvious from my description that her rogue DIY workflow
coexisted with a small team's properly-supported workflow involving a CMS,
revision control, asset pipeline and test environments.

~~~
RNCTX
No, I get it, more of a comment on the unnecessary complexity of a lot of
sites that have a minimal amount of dynamic content or user interaction, and
yet implement very complex workflows for the content editors.

------
Mistri
Technically speaking, this is a super awesome product.

But is it really needed? I could see this opening up issues with security if
multiple people have access — and if only one person has access, then why not
simply forward the finalized changes to someone who can commit and push
instead of sending it to someone on the marketing team?

------
tonyennis
Founder here. I launched the site about 6 weeks ago on ProductHunt to gather
feedback and am currently building out a larger offering and preparing to open
the doors to the public in a few weeks - inline editing will continue to be
part of the value proposition, but we're also going to focus on building the
simplest content API possible, which was a surprisingly large request among
the early signups. Would love to answer any questions people have. Will post
to show HN again when we launch the updated site and product in a few weeks.

~~~
uallo
Can you clarify what you mean by "simplest content API"? Is it going to be a
headless CMS?

~~~
tonyennis
Technically yes, but we'd like to also be used for storing content used by web
apps - the CMS is designed for web sites. An analogy that might work well here
is the difference between Redis vs. Postgres. Redis = optimised for key/value
data at high volume, Postgres - optimised for relational data. That's how we
see ourselves vs traditional CMSes.

------
agustif
TinaCMS is similar and open source, works with Gastby/Next

------
bryanrasmussen
clicked Api, got "Error loading swagger, check your console! ",

console:

Cookie “_strings_session” will be soon rejected because it has the “sameSite”
attribute set to “none” or an invalid value, without the “secure” attribute.
To know more about the “sameSite“ attribute, read
[https://developer.mozilla.org/docs/Web/HTTP/Cookies](https://developer.mozilla.org/docs/Web/HTTP/Cookies)
api This page uses the non standard property “zoom”. Consider using calc() in
the relevant property values, or using “transform” along with “transform-
origin: 0 0”. api TypeError: Handlebars.templates is undefined
application-d45c746a70f556a197d941960cdabf73f08287b8182fe84439e83435d7c0fa7b.js:31:29766
Element to highlight #swagger_sidebar not found universalModuleDefinition:1
Element to highlight #Users_post_login .content not found
universalModuleDefinition:1 Element to highlight #Users_post_login .samples
not found universalModuleDefinition:1 Element to highlight #sample-
Users_post_login_body not found universalModuleDefinition:1 Element to
highlight #Users_post_login .sandbox not found universalModuleDefinition:1
Element to highlight #Users_post_login .samples not found
universalModuleDefinition:1 Element to highlight #swagger_sidebar .scope-
selector not found universalModuleDefinition:1

------
volandovengo
This looks cool - wish this worked with Jekyll!

------
mioniko
Ggg

------
topher515
dgdgdf

